# VOTE: EURO 2016 - Live Poll



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

This "Live" poll will be open for 24 hours. The thread will disappear after the vote.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Gooooo Turkey!!!:cheer:


----------



## calenzano (Apr 3, 2006)

Go italy!


----------



## destroyerend (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course TURKEY:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

Turkey!


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

GO FRANCE :cheer:
Turkey should go back Asia region


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

TURKEY!!!

So all the "European" remains that are found in Turkey are Asian I assume!! Please do not deny where the roots of the Europeans came from...


----------



## SYG1968 (May 11, 2010)

France!


----------



## XD (Jul 27, 2009)

Go France !!!


----------



## Egor (May 18, 2010)

France!

It will be the good reason for visiting this country!


----------



## danana (Jan 10, 2008)

France,

most close to home


----------



## akin87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Go Turkey!!!!!!!!


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

my prediction:


dacrio said:


> prima votazione:
> 
> francia 25+6+5 = 36
> italia 20+12+3 = 35
> ...


----------



## playolive (Mar 26, 2010)

go france

Idon't understant your post dacrio.Why 36,35,33 ?

just 13 people in jury ???


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

playolive said:


> go france
> 
> Idon't understant your post dacrio.Why 36,35,33 ?
> 
> just 13 people in jury ???


in the first round the 13 members will make a classification
5 points to the first
2 points to the second
1 point to the third


----------



## AILD (May 1, 2010)

*Turkey* will be good.

Fr and It hosted EURO twice.

World need more new modern leagues with good stadiums.


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

AILD said:


> *Turkey* will be good.
> 
> Fr and It hosted EURO twice.
> 
> World need more new modern leagues with good stadiums.


italy needs more new stadiums!


----------



## Deamond14 (Apr 13, 2010)

dacrio said:


> italy needs more new stadiums!


France too.









Stadio Artemio Franchi (Firenze) 1931 Vs. Stade Chaban Delmas 1924 (Bordeaux)









Stadio Ennio Tardini (Parma) 1923 Vs Stade de la Meinau 1921 (Strasbourg)

France has the oldest stadiums.:lol:


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

France 4 ever !!!:banana:


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

AILD said:


> *Turkey* will be good.
> 
> Fr and It hosted EURO twice.
> 
> World need more new modern leagues with good stadiums.



You are supporting Turkey for EC 2016, turks will support Russia for WC 2018 :cheers:


----------



## $upr£m€ (Feb 12, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> But 16 years later africans in your team has won the title


In 1998 

http://www.sport24.com/var/plain_si...e-FR/france-98-equipe-de-france_diaporama.jpg

Attractive mixture of color an example and always many white


----------



## EfesPilsen (May 24, 2010)

Does french girls like chocolate 

:jk:


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

mhm chocolate :cheers:


----------



## $upr£m€ (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a meeting of fascist here


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

$upr£m€ said:


> It's a meeting of fascist here


:lol:


----------



## BTC (Feb 14, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> But 16 years later africans in your team has won the title


Barthez,Blanc,Lizarazu,Deschamps,Petit,Pires,Djorkaeff,africans? :lol::lol:


----------



## EfesPilsen (May 24, 2010)

Robert Pires is spanish and Djourkaef is an armenian


----------



## $upr£m€ (Feb 12, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> Robert Pires is spanish and Djourkaef is an armenian


two players are born in france dumbass :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

EfesPilsen said:


> Robert Pires is spanish and Djourkaef is an armenian


No they are French, it's not our fault if our country is attractive since centuries for several different reasons and even for Europeans migrants (portuguese, spanish, polish, italians (our first lady for example), russians, romanians, hungarians (our President for example), dutch & Brits (a lot of them in southern france), armenians and even turkish & kurds etc etc

France is a kind of "European USA" !


----------



## BTC (Feb 14, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> Robert Pires is spanish and Djourkaef is an armenian


Spain and Armenia are not in Africa :lol: And by the way for Pires his parents are from Spain and Portugal but he is born in France,and for Djorkaeff he is born in France and his father (Jean Djorkaeff,a former football player who played 48 times in the french national team) is born in France in 1939 

And the color or the origin of a player are not important,if you think it's important then you are a fucking racist...


----------



## $upr£m€ (Feb 12, 2010)

he is racist


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> Does french girls like chocolate
> 
> :jk:


Damn i should vote turkey or italy frist place


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

EfesPilsen said:


> But 16 years later africans in your team has won the title


I think you should learn a bit about France !
Did you ever heard that France is not only Metropolitan France????

Most of the players you mention are not "Africans" but French citizens from our overseas departements and territories (French Caribbean & Guiana, French Polynesia & New Caledonia, Réunion etc) !


France was and is still worldwide :cheers:

*Nowadays* (btw these French overseas departments and territories are also part of the European Union, unlike your country :tongue











*Former French Empire(s)*


----------



## EfesPilsen (May 24, 2010)

BTC said:


> And the color or the origin of a player are not important,if you think it's important then you are a fucking racist...


a muslim can´t be a racist 

Ribery,Henry,Zidane are muslims :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

EfesPilsen said:


> a muslim can´t be a racist


What about the Kurdish minority ??? 

Many of them live in France because of the persecutions, racism, discrimination against them in several muslim countries where they lived, including Turkey !

You see, that's also one of the reasons why France is multicultural, because of its long tradition of host land/country for the oppressed people from around the world !


----------



## EfesPilsen (May 24, 2010)

they are muslims too.


----------



## BTC (Feb 14, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> a muslim can´t be a racist
> 
> Ribery,Henry,Zidane are muslims :cheers:


If you are not racist you shouldn't say what you said in this topic...


----------



## sielwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

EfesPilsen said:


> Robert Pires is spanish and Djourkaef is an armenian



spanish/portugese and armenian/polish to be precise


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope Turkey gets this


----------



## kosova-fener (Feb 17, 2010)

EfesPilsen said:


> a muslim can´t be a racist
> 
> Ribery,Henry,Zidane are muslims :cheers:


there are more, all these players are muslim and they play for france

Ribery, Anelka, Sagna, Diara, Benzema, Ben arfa, Vieria, Abidal, Kakuta, Henry, Nasri, Rami, Aly Cissokho, Moussa Sissoko, Abou Diaby


----------



## kosova-fener (Feb 17, 2010)

Turkey got my vote


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> No they are French, it's not our fault if our country is attractive since centuries for several different reasons and even for Europeans migrants (portuguese, spanish, polish, italians (our first lady for example), russians, romanians, hungarians (our President for example), dutch & Brits (a lot of them in southern france), armenians and even turkish & kurds etc etc
> 
> France is a kind of "European USA" !



Easy, boy, easy. The way you say France is the mother of the whole world... 

What they are trying to say is that France has never produced any World class player genuinely french.

Let's begin with the beginning. 

Justo Fontaine... a very good one forward. But, well, sorry... 
Born in Marrakesh. 

Raymond Kopa... or shoulda I say Raymond Kopaszewski? 
Born into a polish family. 

Then comes Michel Platini, widely considered the best french player of all time. "Platini" says it all. Can't we deny his italian origin?

Jean Tigana? Born in Sudan.

Luis Fernández? Born in Spain.


Shall we continue?


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> I think you should learn a bit about France !
> Did you ever heard that France is not only Metropolitan France????
> 
> Most of the players you mention are not "Africans" but French citizens from our overseas departements and territories (French Caribbean & Guiana, French Polynesia & New Caledonia, Réunion etc) !
> ...



Well, it's just a matter of time. Don't be so happy. Give me 15, 20 years and France will lose all its worldwide possessions. 

They're french not because they're proud of France or see them as french but only because they have some advantages. Political advantages only.

Btw, have you ever heard of Antarctic Treaty System? 
This Adelie Land is a fiction.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Kriativus said:


> Shall we continue?


And so what ???

France is multicultural as I wrote, and so ??... Most of French haven't 100% French roots... but all are French without any distinction ! That's what I wrote !

I know, for example, that the Turkish who lives in Germany are not considered as German, but in France it's different. All the successive migrants have been assimilated and became French without distinction, they even gave/give French names to their children etc etc 

Is it that hard to understand ???


France has hosted, among others, the "White émigré/White Russians" because of the revolution, the Spanish republicans because of Franco, many many Portuguese (more than 500,000) because of the dictatorship of Salazar, many many Italians and Polish because of the economic crisis/unemployment in their own countries during the early 20th century, many Romanians, Hungarians etc because of the communism, many many citizens from our former Empire (mostly from north Africa), and more recently (keeping their own citizenship) many Dutch and Brits (including Tony Blair for example) because of our lovely countrysides in southern France (From Périgord and Toulouse's region to Provence) where they buy secondary residences or for their retirement, just like many French/Parisians (including my family) who also have their secondary residences in these regions, not to mention the coastlines !


PS: Just Fontaine was born in Morocco yes, but when Morocco was French, and he is from a French Family who lived there, just like more than 2 million of French/European people (Pieds-Noirs) who lived in the French north Africa back then !


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Kriativus said:


> Well, it's just a matter of time. Don't be so happy. Give me 15, 20 years and France will lose all its worldwide possessions.


Maybe some jealousy there, no ?? :tongue:

Because, actually they are happy too with that (according referendum results and opinion polls), and btw we even gained a new overseas departement (Mayotte) by referendum last year (result: 94,1% said yes to become part of France) :yes: !

So let me have som doubts about France losing "ALL" its possessions (especially St Pierre & Miquelon, French Polynesia, the Austral Islands (nobody lives there), or Guiana where the European Space Agency has its base, + several other territories for military reasons)



> They're french not because they're proud of France


If you say so ! hno: 

It's so funny when foreigners believe/pretend to know France (and its history, social structure etc) much better than the French themselves !! hno:

Did you ever put a foot in one of our overseas territory ???

Because I did (Guiana, French Caribbean (several times) & Réunion) and believe me they are happy and proud to be French for their overwhelming majority !!




> have you ever heard of Antarctic Treaty System?
> This Adelie Land is a fiction.


I didn't make that map, but except that point there's no mistake ! (despite the fact we have several bases which are not fictional, in Adelie Land :tongue


PS: BTW you could be surprised by my real opinion about most of our overseas territories, about keeping them or not etc ... Because, as a matter of fact, I don't really care, and they have a HUGE cost for the French government who has to maintain their economy, which is not that good !


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Removed by me


----------



## Sercan K. (Jan 31, 2010)

Please! Let's turn back to poll. This is not a suitable topic for political, historical, cultural discussion... 

Just write your opinion about your vote, please...


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

+1



Sercan K. said:


> Please! Let's turn back to poll. This is not a suitable topic for political, historical, cultural discussion...
> 
> Just write your opinion about your vote, please...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Removed by me


Too bad, 'cause I was about to answer you  !

Just like each time someone criticizes my country ! :horse:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Italy stadium clip: Just 3 new one? Where is Firenze


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

http://video.uefa.com/video/Competitions/Euro/Season=2016/liveDraw_videoFlash.html


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> Italy stadium clip: Just 3 new one? Where is Firenze


the new stadiums were always 3


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

parcdesprinces said:


> Too bad, 'cause I was about to answer you  !
> 
> Just like each time someone criticizes my country ! :horse:


Feel free to PM me. My comment was inappropriate for this poll or forum section.


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

OHHHHHH great french kid :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

France best presentation!!!!!
12 points for France


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, I hour left before the vote :gaah: !


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Kriativus said:


> What they are trying to say is that France has never produced any World class player genuinely french.
> 
> Let's begin with the beginning.
> 
> ...


Eric Cantona: "The King" is born in Marseille with Italian and Spanish origin. But is it so important ?


----------



## Vilak (Mar 31, 2006)

hoppefully France was choosen!!!!


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

the winner is...











> France have beaten Turkey and Italy for the right to stage the European Championship in 2016.
> 
> France previously staged the tournament in 1960 and were hosts again in 1984, winning it with a team captained by Michel Platini, the Uefa president.
> 
> ...


----------



## SYG1968 (May 11, 2010)

Congraturations France!


----------



## StuRedman (May 28, 2010)

Kriativus said:


> Easy, boy, easy. The way you say France is the mother of the whole world...
> 
> What they are trying to say is that France has never produced any World class player genuinely french.
> 
> ...


Nothing like the fresh smell of a French-hater in the evening.

There's no such thing as genuinely French, retard. France is one the most multi cultural country in the world. 
You don't become French by blood. Not everybody values racism and ethnicities like Turkey does.



EfesPilsen said:


> France should host Africa Nations Cup
> 
> 
> :jk:


Turkey should bid for the Asian Nations Cup. And you'll probably lose to


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is so sad, Turkey should have got it...


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> This is so sad, Turkey should have got it...


^^
Agree.
Western Europe alway pig


----------



## $upr£m€ (Feb 12, 2010)

crazyalex said:


> ^^
> Agree.
> Western Europe alway pig


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

France put money, time and effort into their bid; same as Turkey. What's the problem? UEFA are under no obligation to pick a country just because they've never had it before. If that were the case we'd be seeing a Euros in Malta once all the large European countries are exhausted.

Aside from Belgium's co-hosting and including Euro 2012, the last *SEVEN* European Championships have gone to countries which had never hosted them before. This will be the first proper repeat hosting since 1984, before I was born in fact. And since this is the first time we've had 24 teams rather than 16, going with a known entity was a good decision.

Turkey and others will get their chance eventually, because UEFA has been very good about spreading these championships around in the last 20+ years.


----------



## kramer81 (Feb 7, 2010)

StuRedman said:


> Nothing like the fresh smell of a French-hater in the evening.
> 
> There's no such thing as genuinely French, retard. France is one the most multi cultural country in the world.
> You don't become French by blood. Not everybody values racism and ethnicities like Turkey does.


Just because it is a multi cultural country doesn't mean there is no such thing a ethnically native Frenchman.

Anyway, I'm glad France won...it's good that Euro 2016 will be held in Europe! :cheers:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

kramer81 said:


> Just because it is a multi cultural country doesn't mean there is no such thing a ethnically native Frenchman.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad France won...it's good that Euro 2016 will be held in Europe! :cheers:


You only have to go back 600 years to meet people who are common ancestors of *every person now living in Europe today*. The amount of immigration and movement there has been in the time since means the concept of an "ethnically native" Frenchman or Brit or German is almost meaningless. You may be able to say you're more likely to have a certain mix of characteristics and genes if you live in a certain country, but that's not the same as what you're saying.

Anyway, just thought I'd point that out, even if it risks going off topic.


----------



## CARLITO82 (May 27, 2010)

$upr£m€ said:


>


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
turkey dont get it because some of the voters sayed and think it is to difficult and riskly when turkey hosted the championship.and the franch site sayed we will always reallaise oure projects even when we lose the bit. so why they didint let turkey try this 2016 and when it will be goes wild france still can hosted the uefa euro 2016 for the 3ed time. WHY WHY WHY ? becouse they are not fair and some of the uefa big assosaition like german, italy, england, france maybe italy are egoists and and corrupt. THATS SAD BUT TRUE !!!


----------



## CARLITO82 (May 27, 2010)

they have let turkey try this one and when it faild, france can step into. 
thas what i to apprehend unter FAIRPLAY and RESPEKT !!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

come stop
You cannot lose?


----------



## kramer81 (Feb 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> You only have to go back 600 years to meet people who are common ancestors of *every person now living in Europe today*. The amount of immigration and movement there has been in the time since means the concept of an "ethnically native" Frenchman or Brit or German is almost meaningless. You may be able to say you're more likely to have a certain mix of characteristics and genes if you live in a certain country, but that's not the same as what you're saying.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd point that out, even if it risks going off topic.


Well, I think your point is debatable but even if you take it as 100% correct then someone with 600 years of ancestory in France is more French than someone who's parents moved there. I also don't think it is in the spirit of sport that country's like France use players from their colonies. I'm sure the British FAs have agreed not to pick players who don't have a grandparent at the very least born in England, Scotland etc. But that's another arguement


----------



## kosova-fener (Feb 17, 2010)

this is sad, turkey should have gotten it, they deserved it.
people here say turks are racist, but racism/slavery was invented by white/weestern europeans. western europeans are the most predjeduce/racist people, just look at their history


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

^^Sorry for OT not connected to this thread but I have to explain...
Slavery wasn't invented by europeans. You can find it in antiquity, for example in ancient Egypt. Also you can read about slavery in Code of Hammurabi (18th century BC).


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

kosova-fener said:


> this is sad, turkey should have gotten it, they deserved it.
> people here say turks are racist, but racism/slavery was invented by white/weestern europeans. western europeans are the most predjeduce/racist people, just look at their history


And here was me thinking this was a thread about a football tournament in six year's time, but thanks for the history lesson. :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

kramer81 said:


> I also don't think it is in the spirit of sport that country's like France use players from their colonies. I'm sure the British FAs have agreed not to pick players who don't have a grandparent at the very least born in England, Scotland etc. But that's another arguement


You still don't understand that these players are French, not second-tier French, JUST FRENCH !!!

For most of them, their parents and Grandparents were born in France, almost all the colonies/overseas territories you mention were/are part of France !

About the selection of players by blood/origins, well if we can elect a President (Sarkozy) who hasn't a French father, so I don't see why we should have a special rule about our national teams !!

The same for the USA, UK, Netherlands, Belgium, Australia, South Africa and its white rugby team, New Zealand, Brazil, Canada, Argentina (Heinze, for example, doesn't sound very "latin") etc etc etc

French diversity is an advantage yes, but also a chance, following your point should we also ban all these "non ethnically" French (btw does that include the italians, Portuguese, Spanish, Polish etc origins ??) of our public administrations, media, authorities, police etc etc
Hmmmmm what a wonderful racist authoritarian country we would be !!! 
HO ! I remember know: One country already did it, and this laws were called Apartheid, and guess what... the country was banned of all international sporting events !


----------



## kramer81 (Feb 7, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> You still don't understand that these players are French, not second-tier French, JUST FRENCH !!!
> 
> For most of them, their parents and Grandparents were born in France, almost all the colonies/overseas territories you mention were/are part of France !
> 
> ...


:lol: Your second paragraph is complete nonsense, we are talking about footballers representing their country. Is it racist that I am not eligible to play for France, Brazil or Ghana for example? Also, most if not all countries have employment rules which restrict who can work there based on nationality and it is not called Apartheid!

I don't think New Zealanders playing for the Scottish rugby team is right either, nor would it be if British countries decide to pick footballers from the British empire.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

kramer81 said:


> we are talking about footballers representing their country. Is it racist that I am not eligible to play for France, Brazil or Ghana for example?


Indeed, but your are not French as far I know !! Unlike the players you mention who are French, by birth and/or by citizenship acquisition, whether you like it or not !



> Also, most if not all countries have employment rules which restrict who can work there based on nationality and it is not called Apartheid!


Again: Indeed, but the the people you mention are French, by birth and/or and by citizenship acquisition, whatever their skin color/ethnicity/origins and whether you like it or not !

PS: Our overseas departements are part of France and of the EU, people there have the French nationality (unlike New zealanders for example, who are not British citizens) !


----------

